# Is It Worth It To Spend A Whole Week in Puerto Rico?



## B. Kidd (Nov 9, 2015)

In 1996, I only flew in to pick up a cruise ship to the western Caribbean. But what I saw between the airport and the port seemed pretty interesting. 

So, is it worth it to stay a whole week?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 9, 2015)

We usually go for two or three weeks. Last time was three weeks.

Depends on what you want to do and where you want to go. There's a lot more than just Old San Juan.

OTOH, I have never understood why anyone would want to go anyplace and stay only a week.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 9, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> We usually go for two or three weeks. Last time was three weeks.
> 
> Depends on what you want to do and where you want to go. There's a lot more than just Old San Juan.
> 
> OTOH, I have never understood why anyone would want to go anyplace and stay only a week.



Some places aren't worth staying two days........other places, forever. I wanna sightsee, snorkel, golf and eat good food and drink good rum.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 9, 2015)

Check out the BioBay tours on Vieques.

If you want to see the horrible damage the US has done to PR, Vieques has it all. It also has wonderful and fascinating touristy things but its not built up. If you're looking for fancy and expensive, PR isn't it. Duh Donuld has property there - actually adjacent to where we always stay. And we always use the same driver. Great guy, knows all the good stuff.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 9, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Check out the BioBay tours on Vieques.
> 
> If you want to see the horrible damage the US has done to PR, Vieques has it all. It also has wonderful and fascinating touristy things but its not built up. If you're looking for fancy and expensive, PR isn't it. Duh Donuld has property there - actually adjacent to where we always stay. And we always use the same driver. Great guy, knows all the good stuff.



Anyone else have input, besides this ^^^^^ clown?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 9, 2015)

I was just going to post phone numbers, restaurants, contacts.

WTH is wrong with RWs that they always have to be little pricks?


----------

